# building a creep feeder



## clearwtrbeach

Ok, first I did try the search, typing building creep feeder, and just creep feeder and the result list was not what I expected.
So, I need to build a creep feeder for little ND and for Boers. Does anyone have an photos they could post? :?
thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Your talking the creep feeders for babies?

Do you have a pen that could already be used but just needs a gate? Premier has a great creep feeder gate. http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=674&criteria=gates

I have one similar to that and just put that in the doorway. But I already have sectioned off areas that I can quickly turn into what I need.


----------



## nancy d

Here's ours. Cick to enlarge. What we did was cut a 15 x15 1/2" hole in fence with vertical door that you pull up.
(a determined Boer yrlg can squeeze through if you arent looking)
Then put up a few cattle panels. EZ!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is ours, but I have seen them done lots of different ways. Rods are rebarb with PVC pipe on them as rollers. The ply wood panels are cut to 3 feet high. We can put all the rods back in to help us catch them in a smaller space. of course it takes a little while for them to get interested in the feed, but normally by 5 or so weeks they will all rush in for some grain. We put creep feed out twice a day and feed enough creep feed that there is some left over when they all walk away ,but it is all cleaned up before the next feeding.


----------



## Used2bmimi

20kids that is great! How far apart are your spaces?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I think we originally started with 3 inches from center of each hole(rod), but found taking out one worked for a while, but then the kids out grew that space and when we went to take out a 2nd bar, the space was too wide and too tall, and the earliing does would get in, So we drilled a few more holes half way inbetween the first onse. And we also attached another horazontal bar. across the front, so the space isn't so high that they go through, Hieght of space is just as important as width. This design works, but needs some tweeking. 

I will get some measurements tomorrow, to share with you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Thank you guys for the help and photos! I have some thinking and planning to do before spring.


----------



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats

I used my goat tote and made a gate with rollers to only allow the kids in it. We then use a 25 lb automatic Dog feeder to hold the feed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is really nifty. I like it


----------



## Goat_Scout

I am looking to make my own creep feeder too, thanks for all of the pictures y'all!


----------



## SalteyLove

@Rabun Farms Boer Goats - can you provide any more details about the auto dog feeder? Have you used it with boer kids yet? How many are accessing that creep feeder at a time?

Looks like a great set-up!

I put a couple of these on my Christmas wishlist https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/kane-grain-feeder?cat_id=20

but they are relatively pricey!


----------



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats

The auto Dog feeder came from tractor supply it holds roughly 25 lbs of feed, I currently have 10 kids using it right now and it works great!


----------



## SalteyLove

Rabun Farms Boer Goats said:


> The auto Dog feeder came from tractor supply it holds roughly 25 lbs of feed, I currently have 10 kids using it right now and it works great!


Wow - well the price sure beats the other option I posted.

Did you have to train the kids at all to pop open the magnet door? Or did you prop it open at first?

And lastly, any fear of kids pushing their heads in too far and getting trapped?


----------

